

Theoretical Limit Of Solar Cell Efficiency Probably Broken - ValG
http://cleantechnica.com/2013/03/25/solar-cell-efficiency-theoretical-limit-broken-single-nanowire-super-concentrate-sunlight/

======
claudius
[0] appears to be the original press release, as linked to from the comments
of the OP. If you like annoying pop-ups, I’d suggest going to
cleantechnica.com, though :)

[0] [http://www.nbi.ku.dk/english/news/news13/nanowire-solar-
cell...](http://www.nbi.ku.dk/english/news/news13/nanowire-solar-cells-raises-
efficiency-limit/)

